# Printing on NYLON garments??



## berniemactor (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Longtime memeber here.

I have a project that requires printing a graphic on the back of a nylon jacket (example attched).

The graphic itself is a multi-colored photo similar to the one attached.

How would I go about this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kb25 (Jul 16, 2015)

Not possible with DTG. A low temp heat transfer might work. If so, definitely clean off the jacket with rubbing alcohol before pressing.


----------

